# pam_exec prompt for password on every pam function



## kscarlet (May 22, 2019)

I'm on 12-stable, not sure if this is fixed in later version.
I set expose_authtok for pam_exec, and it is prompting for password on every pam function (I suppose it should only invoke on pam_sm_authenticate), which make it almost unusable. Is there any other option? Or should this be fixed? I've read the source and it should just take 2 lines for checking the function being invoked.

Regards


----------



## kscarlet (May 22, 2019)

I've fixed it. If needed should I submit a patch?
BTW I directly fix it on my /usr/src, should I obtain the original file from somewhere and do a diff to submit it?


----------

